# Mahindra 2538 HST Dust filter lite stays on with new filters



## John Kitto (Oct 29, 2019)

My Mahindra 2538 dash dust filter Lite came on when I replaced the old filters with new filters.

Upon inspection I found that I had knocked off the two wires that connect to the inline air intake module, just above the filter housing. Reattached the wires but the light stays on I switched the two wires around but the dash lite stays on. It stays on with the switch off.

I have not contacted the dealer but had hopes someone on the forum knew about this.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does your manual describe a reset procedure when the filter is changed? Just a thought, as my car has to be reset manually when I change the oil, for instance. Maybe now that the wires are hooked up, go through the motions, and reinstall the filter to see if that does anything.


----------



## John Kitto (Oct 29, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Does your manual describe a reset procedure when the filter is changed? Just a thought, as my car has to be reset manually when I change the oil, for instance. Maybe now that the wires are hooked up, go through the motions, and reinstall the filter to see if that does anything.


My manual does not address how to reset the filter light.
I change the filter because I felt like they needed changing. The filter light has not come on before untill after I replaced the filters. Yes I did reconnect the module and replaced the filters with no luck. I will next disconnect the batter and wait a few minutes and reconnect the battery. I have used this technique on autos to cancel codes. I had not thought about doing that until you mentioned about cars. I have the manual that came with the tractor and the mechanic manual I purchased from Mahindra for the 2538 and nothing is said about how to cancel or reset codes. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

